# Buffalo Bones Bonanza!! (with pics)



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Someone I know brought over two large boxes of Buffalo bones and odds and ends! 










Last week I got a box of deer bones and odds and ends. With the deer and the buffalo, my freezer is FULL for the first time since I bought it!! (Hmmm, isn't there a song in there somewhere?)

The buffalo is a hit:

Mmmmmmmmmm . . . . bones!!









Keeta: "I can _almost_ get this whole chunk of bone in my mouth!" 









Gryffon: "A buffalo rib-bone is like a good cigar!"









And it wasn't just the dogs that appreciated the Buffalo Bonanza:









It took me about three hours to go through all that, discard the fatty stuff and cut up the big bones into individual dog-serving size! But I'm very happy about it, and so are the dogs!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Man, I have to give you raw people props! All I can think when I look at those is


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How in the h did you cut those up??? Chainsaw? Fluffycat, Keeta and Gryff look very happy with your score!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Fluffy cat is priceless.He/She wasn't going to wait around to be asked if a bone was needed.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I got a good laugh at your cat, he looks like he is in heaven! Ha ha! Kudos on the buffalo score, that is great!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Heck, I don't feed raw and I am jealous of your score! My dogs do get TOTW HP so the buffalo bones would be awesome!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlHow in the h did you cut those up???


Fluffycat?
















Wow, what a RMB score!! That's awesome!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So not fair!!!

I am headed out on the 6th of November to collect 2 deer, 1 half of a cow, chickens and a box of turkey necks.. 

I wish we had that kind of thing around here, there is just no where to get it!

So LUCKY!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, Fluffycat is quite the hunter, but she usually brings squirrels and mice home! Her name is Pisces, because I thought it would be fun to have a cat named fish!

Hmmm, wonder if I can train the cats to gang up and bring me some deer or a moose? 

Jane, I used a regular handsaw to cut up the bones, hence the three hours!!! But it works very well, much better than I expected. 

Elizabeth, where are you going to put all the stuff you are getting?? You'd need like a house-full of freezers! Hope your cow and deer and chickens will be already cut up for you, because it is a LOT of work! But sooooo worth it!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! Lucky you (and the pups and kitty!)


----------

